# Closed Gate Sensor on 567



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Can someone walk me through how to adjust the closed gate sensor on a 567 round baler.

Did it on and off last year but this year it does it every bale. Gate closes and monitor shows its closed all the way up to 22.5" bale most of the time then it starts beeping telling me it's open when in fact it's closed. Other times it'll go to 32" size bale before it starts beeping. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Before you adjust the sensor, have the gate latches sprung a little? Usually that's the cause and if it is out of shim adjustment they should be replaced.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

carcajou said:


> Before you adjust the sensor, have the gate latches sprung a little? Usually that's the cause and if it is out of shim adjustment they should be replaced.


I don't think there are any shims on the latches honestly


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Colby said:


> I don't think there are any shims on the latches honestly


Thats likely your issue then, usually they are stored on the same bolt on the opposite side. Close the gate without a bale in the chamber and the check the clearance between the gate latch and part it locks on. If it is more than 3/16" it requires shims. I can get a pic for you if you need one.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

1st thing I check is to be sure gate latches are latched as carcajou stated. All JD rd balers since 430/530 comes with gate latch shims(parts key 19) 8 on each side. Then pull up channels to determine which sensor is at fault. Then I take my thumb & forefinger bending arm with roller on switch ever so slightly,check to determine if alarm is now off then go back to baling. I dislike attempting to relocate switch as they're very sensitive and tightening the screws changes the switch location.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

carcajou said:


> Thats likely your issue then, usually they are stored on the same bolt on the opposite side. Close the gate without a bale in the chamber and the check the clearance between the gate latch and part it locks on. If it is more than 3/16" it requires shims. I can get a pic for you if you need one.


I know what you are talking about. No more than 3/16" of an inch between gate latch and shims.

Thank you sir


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine was doing it too. Drove me nuts, shims fixed it


----------



## tmercer (Sep 4, 2019)

Tx Jim said:


> 1st thing I check is to be sure gate latches are latched as carcajou stated. All JD rd balers since 430/530 comes with gate latch shims(parts key 19) 8 on each side. Then pull up channels to determine which sensor is at fault. Then I take my thumb & forefinger bending arm with roller on switch ever so slightly,check to determine if alarm is now off then go back to baling. I dislike attempting to relocate switch as they're very sensitive and tightening the screws changes the switch location.


How do you pull up the channel to determine which sensor is at fault?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Do you have an operators manual.? Accessing channels is outlined in OM. IIRC there is a serial break with different method for accessing channels. What is your balers last six digits? Example 300XXX if you don't desire to expose your balers SN to the world. Myself I could care less if the world knows my worn rd balers SN but some folks think SN is sacred.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I had the Same issues with my 466. I found if I held the leaver, in the Closed Position, for a Count of 5, after the Baled Closed Icon would appear, I never had an issue. But if I forgot, to make the Count if 5, after the Baler Closed Icon would appear, I’d start to bale, get so far, and the Alarm would go off, and the Baler. open Icon, would appear. Before making a Bunch of adjustments, I’d give that a try, and see if that helps.


----------

